# Download speed slowdown after W10 Install



## lehmanna36 (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi all, first time to the site. I'm not a computer genius, but I have a working knowledge. So bear with me.

Background: Wife's desktop was on it's last legs and eventually the hard drive went. Replaced the HD as well as upgraded the RAM. Clearly, with a new HD, I needed to reinstall and OS. Went with Windows 10 because my wife was able to get it for free through the med school she attends. Installation went swimmingly and the computer was back up and running in a matter of hours. Everything seems to be working well EXCEPT that download speeds are around 2 mbps instead of 20. Checked the driver and it's up to date and I can't for the life of me figure out what's going on. The computer is hooked up to the internet on a wired connection in another room from our wireless router using something similar to this guy: https://jet.com/product/product/063...b97f6fd28808&gclid=CL67ltq67ccCFZSCaQod23sOGw

Question: What am I missing here? I've checked the Netgear equipment with other computers and they work fine. Is this a W10 problem or something with the computer itself?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Hi and welcome to TSG.

So the desktop has wireless card/onboard that connects to the Netgear wireless access point that connects to the powerline adapter that is wired into the router ? 

If that's right have you checked the wireless driver for the desktop itself is ok ?


----------



## lehmanna36 (Sep 10, 2015)

Nope, wired to the access point, and the access point picks up the wireless signal from the router. No wireless card, so I needed the access point to get internet outside of the room where the router is.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Ok, thanks for clarifying that. In effect the computer has an ethernet connection to the network so all can think of is to check the Network card driver is compatible with Windows 10.


----------



## lehmanna36 (Sep 10, 2015)

Interesting. You may have to walk me through that one though. I just checked to make sure I had the most up-to-date driver for my card, but nothing about whether it was compatible. Is there a tool I can use to determine that?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

What's the brand name and model name and complete model number of your wife's desktop?
What Windows version and bit version did it originally come with?

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Go into the Device Manager and expand the *Network Adapters* heading.
What's the exact description of the device listed there?

Double-click that device to open its properties window, then click the "Driver" tab.
What's the driver version listed there?

-----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## lehmanna36 (Sep 10, 2015)

Sorry it took so long for me to get to this, everyone. What I have is an Intel 82579V. Driver version is 12.12.140.22. Seems that this is the most up to date driver, but whether its compatible with W10, that's beyond my skill level.


----------



## lehmanna36 (Sep 10, 2015)

So is that generic driver potentially the problem?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm not there to see your setup, so I can't answer that question.

Windows 10 is still dealing with software and hardware issues, so you're one of many, many people who is having issues with it.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## lehmanna36 (Sep 10, 2015)

Well, at least misery loves company.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Try the driver here, match the bit version, 32 or 64, to be the same as your Windows 10.

https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/25016/Network-Adapter-Driver-for-Windows-10


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Intel released driver version 20.3 about a week ago for that device.

I didn't move the slider far enough and didn't see it in the list.

Kudos for Allan finding it.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Thank you Frank. I just hope it works.


----------



## NorthernBradster (Sep 23, 2015)

1. Wouldn't hurt to take a quick check of your power settings (advanced). Check to make sure the network card adapter is set to Max performance.

2. Double Check add/remove programs. Make sure no third party "optimize" "speed up" applications are installed.

3. Check for any pending Windows Updates. install any critical.

4. Turn Off Windows Update Delivery. Windows 10 turns your computer in to a file sharing server. Like a P2P or Torrent network it uses your computer to help send out updates to other computers around the world. _They didn't print that on the box did they? _

5. Try Disabling the Windows Firewall and see if that makes an impact. I'm currently running 10 and was forced to turn it off for network related reasons, Previous versions I had no issues.

Frank's suggestion on updating the driver is pure gold. You want it from the manufacture, not windows update, ones specfic, the other is generic


----------



## lehmanna36 (Sep 10, 2015)

Giving Frank's a shot today, I'll let you all know how it goes. If not, Northern, you're up!


----------



## lehmanna36 (Sep 10, 2015)

No luck on the new driver. Installed it and speeds are still around 1/10 of what they should be.


----------



## lehmanna36 (Sep 10, 2015)

Will try this, but not something I've ever done before so I'll let you know if I can figure it out.

Checked the program list, nothing that resembles an optimizer.

No updates available per Windows.

Turning off the the update delivery was actually my first instinct. Didn't help. At least that makes me feel better that I tried something that may have been useful though.

Tried the firewall previously too, no dice.

Maybe I'm a lost cause!


----------



## lehmanna36 (Sep 10, 2015)

Alright, yeah I'm lost on setting the network card to max. Anyone able to give me a walkthrough?


----------



## lehmanna36 (Sep 10, 2015)

Never mind, I figured it out. It was aready set at max performance. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## lehmanna36 (Sep 10, 2015)

Is bumping allowed? I'm dying over here!


----------



## RaytheBear (Sep 14, 2010)

This might be worth a try, sometimes it works and other times not, but what the heck, give it a try and it not time consuming. Have you unplugged all your Routers and then wait at least 10 Seconds before re-connecting, sometimes this helps to refresh the access points to your machine.

Good luck


----------



## lehmanna36 (Sep 10, 2015)

Did that early on, no luck with it either.


----------

